# Re: [EVDL] GM reacts to the WWU EV1 Resurrection. (Official word from WWU)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GM reacts to the WWU EV1 Resurrection. (Official word from WWU)*

This is the official response from Eric, the VRI director:
"We did not receive a "Cease and Decist" order. We did receive
a phone call from a GM representative pointing out to us that
the vehicle is not to be licensed, titled or operated on any public
or private road or highway. We are allowed to exhibit the vehicle.
The GM representative said that it was fine for us to turn the
vehicle into a series hybrid vehicle, similar to the Volt concept car.
Sincerely,
Eric Leonhardt
Director
Vehicle Research Institute
Engineering Technology Department
Western Washington University"

I've updated the page to reflect this latest information.
http://www.seattleeva.org/wiki/GM_EV1_WWU_Resurrection#GM_Reacts
I still think the 8 videos above this section are worth watching.

I must apologize for the misleading nature of my original post which
made the assertion that legal action had already been initiated.

I believe that I had worded the article far more carefully, quoting
a comment made at YouTube regarding the "Cease and Decist". I also
mentioned that there *may* have been legal action towards Madison UW.
Both of these should obviously be taken with a grain of salt until
they are verified, which apparently the former has been proved false.
Still, GM did contact WWU, to gently remind them of their contract
and to express their disappointment in the videos which were posted.

I still find it ironic that it's not the crushing of a small fleet
of EV1's which were loved by their drivers that tarnishes the GM
image, but rather video of the cars being driven on roads when
a group of university student restores one which mars GMs image.

Last but not least is the hint of the gen3 EV1, a four seat series
hybrid. The hype surrounding the Volt seems seriously misplaced
when GM had identical technology a decade earlier and threw it away.

L8r
Ryan

ps. We seriously hope that GM proves us all wrong and gets the Volt
and other E-Flex vehicles in dealers very soon, but many of us are
reserving our enthusiasm until that actually comes to fruition.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GM reacts to the WWU EV1 Resurrection. (Official word from WWU)*



> Lightning Ryan <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The GM representative said that it was fine for us to turn the
> > vehicle into a series hybrid vehicle, similar to the Volt concept car.
> ...


----------

